# Buying Fish & Critters Online ?



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2020)

I'm fast approaching the stage where I would normally be considering buying fish and shrimp for my scape.
Buying online is an option I've dismissed in the past but with everyone confined to barracks I may have to reevaluate.
That is if anyone can recommend a reputable online store selling decent livestock?


----------



## David Cherry (24 Mar 2020)

I've used Aquaticstoyourdoor for Marines before, fish were good quality well packaged and you can arrange the delivery date.
I wonder though if deliveries of non-essential items will be allowed at the present time.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2020)

David Cherry said:


> I wonder though if deliveries of non-essential items will be allowed at the present time.


It's okay at the moment, I took an Amazon delivery this morning. And the business my wife works for is concentrating on online sales and delivery atm.
But the situation is fluid and who knows what the future holds...


----------



## Siege (24 Mar 2020)

Won’t be long I think.....!

I now kinda know how people in sunnier climbs get a warning that a tornado storm is coming. It’s really weird and not in a nice way!


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Mar 2020)

Sweet Knowles aquatic mate there shop is amazing never brought online from them but have got most of my live stock from them


----------



## Simon Cole (24 Mar 2020)

Kesgrave Tropicals. Packaging is superb and fish are kept warm with heat packs. Usually small/juvenile fish with plenty of room for growth, and excellent health. Excellent communication. More affordable than visiting LFS, due to petrol costs. It helps especially when you are looking for something like the Siamese algae eater Crossocheilus oblongus, which local dealers will often confuse with the flying fox Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus. These guys know exactly what they are doing. 

I will probably never visit a LFS again. I don't mind visiting actual aquascaping shops for plants and hardscape though.


----------



## Tucker90 (24 Mar 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> Kesgrave Tropicals. Packaging is superb and fish are kept warm with heat packs. Usually small/juvenile fish with plenty of room for growth, and excellent health. Excellent communication. More affordable than visiting LFS, due to petrol costs. It helps especially when you are looking for something like the Siamese algae eater Crossocheilus oblongus, which local dealers will often confuse with the flying fox Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus. These guys know exactly what they are doing.
> 
> I will probably never visit a LFS again. I don't mind visiting actual aquascaping shops for plants and hardscape though.



I can vouch for kesgrove! I’ve used them before! Very very good service! Obviously postage is expensive but £15 for as many fish as you need ain’t that bad! 


Edit:
It’s now £20, that has changed today as I was ordering some embers on eBay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (24 Mar 2020)

Agree kesgrove, never had a problem with them, all well packaged


----------



## Paul27 (24 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Sweet Knowles aquatic mate there shop is amazing never brought online from them but have got most of my live stock from them



Tanks are kept in amazing condition there. Really nice people who run it too.Would recommend.


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2020)

A moment too late perhaps 

This from Sweet Knowles 


> We are also unable to send out any livestock deliveries as APC have ceased shipments as of the 24th March.


----------



## Onoma1 (24 Mar 2020)

The quality of the Tropco fish I have bought have been excellent. They are taking orders, however, cannot guarantee when they will be able to deliver.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (25 Mar 2020)

What a shame that Sweet Knowle aren’t able to deliver. I can also vouch for the quality of their stock, and when I’ve visited in the past they’ve taken great care to package the fish for me because I was driving a long way. They charge the air in the bags using an oxygen cylinder, which is a great idea. I’ve never used them for delivery, but I’d be happy to do so having seen how they prepare fish for a long journey.


----------



## Gill (25 Mar 2020)

Another Vote for kesgrave, have ordered from them many times. And always been great. This is where I got my Sulawesi shrimp from years ago.
Also Premier Aquatics - Have been buying from steve for years from his fish house and from club auctions. Now he has his own place in Runcorn, even better. Have ordered fish from him this week. 
Another Great shop is Watermarque - Ebay. Placed alot or orders and again always great.


----------



## alto (25 Mar 2020)

Kesgrave, Horizon, Sweet Knowles all mention using APC for shipping, so confirm courier details before ordering


----------



## dw1305 (25 Mar 2020)

Hi all,





Gill said:


> Also Premier Aquatics - Have been buying from steve for years from his fish house and from club auctions. Now he has his own place in Runcorn, even better.


I've never bought anything from Steve (Ste Chesters) but I've talked to him a lot over the years  and he is definitely the "man who can".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (25 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I've never bought anything from Steve (Ste Chesters) but I've talked to him a lot over the years  and he is definitely the "man who can".
> 
> cheers Darrel



absolutely Yes, All of the Fish i have had from him have been far above any fish from a chain LFS.
The Cardinals_(when i moved to Derby) _I had from him were some of the best I have ever seen. And were only 75pence each at the time.
I have ordered some Gold Rams from him this week. And can't wait for them to arrive, And Cross with my Balloons.
Also Nothing is ever too much trouble.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2020)

Thanks guys, some great suggestions


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (5 Apr 2020)

I’ve just visited the Sweet Knowle web site, and I can no longer see any messages about them being unable to deliver. I’m sure I saw prominent messages when I checked before posting above. I wonder if that means they’re delivering again!

Edited to add:  I’ve just spotted this on the front page...



			
				“Sweet Knowle web site” said:
			
		

> We are however able to send out livestock deliveries again as APC have resumed shipments once more. They are delivering on Wednesdays and Fridays from the 8th of April onwards.



Hooray!


----------

